# free bottles pittsburgh



## tiMcC (Feb 20, 2014)

i'd rather give them to a fellow winemaker than the garbageman
tim


----------



## Julie (Feb 20, 2014)

how many and what size?


----------



## tiMcC (Feb 20, 2014)

750's, green, flint, amber, 100's of them
may have some 1.5


----------



## Matty_Kay (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you still have bottles available?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## tiMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

yes still have bottles


----------



## Matty_Kay (Feb 22, 2014)

What area around Pittsburgh?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## tiMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

mt. washington
sent you message


----------



## Waynehross (Mar 2, 2014)

Still available?



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## tiMcC (Mar 2, 2014)

bottles still available
family matter had me away from computer last week
send message to arrange pick up
tim


----------



## trolo (Mar 25, 2014)

do you still have bottles?


----------



## tiMcC (Mar 26, 2014)

still have some bottles
what do you need


----------



## Poni (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, any ice wine bottles?


----------



## tiMcC (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry, used 375's are hard to find


----------



## Poni (Mar 26, 2014)

Is this tim on mt. Washington?


----------



## tiMcC (Mar 26, 2014)

yes, but i believe it's "scenic" mt. washington


----------



## trolo (Mar 27, 2014)

well any cork bottles would be good


----------



## pjmartin (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking for some wine bottles if you have any left. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

